# Empfehlung zweitbildschirm



## dailydoseofgaming (15. Juli 2014)

Ich will mir gerne wieder einen zweiten Monitor zulegen. Mein hauptmonitor ist 24 Zoll groß. Klar naheliegend wäre es einen gleichgroßen Monitor zu nehmen, doch ich bin Platztechnisch etwas begrenzt und da dieser eh meistens nur für Skype, TS, Taskmanager, Coretemp etc, manchmal zum recherschieren(hauptmonitor word, rechts dann brower) oder zum programmieren brauch der nicht ganz so groß zu sein. Ich benutze im moment den Bildschirm meines Laptops als zweitmonitor, aber wenn bald ein neuer PC kommt, hat der ausgedient.

Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? Vielleicht kann mir einer auch nen entsprechendes günstiges Modell empfehlen. Muss jetzt keine 1ms Reaktionszeit oder so haben, ist halt nur für Programme und vllt. mal den Browser gedacht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Juli 2014)

Es wäre wichtig dass du ein Budget nennst 
Ansonsten wäre es auch eine Überlegung Wert deinen jetztigen 24 Zoll als zweiten Monitor zu nutzen und einen größeren 27 Zoll als Haupt-Schirm zu nutzen.
Ich werfe einfach mal den hier in den Raum. Für den Preis echt super:
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (15. Juli 2014)

Also angedacht waren so an  die 100, als größe hab ich so 21,5 Zoll ins auge gefasst. Das mit 27 zoll wäre zwar geil ist platztechnisch leider aber absolut nicht machbar. 2x24 würden schon meinen tisch komplett füllen und wie gesagt nen bisschen platz und auch nen bisschen luft link und rechts wären gut. 
Der von dir vorgeschlagene LG ist zwar schon geil aber als zweit monitor nen bisschen "overkill". Der kostet soviel wie mein hauptmonitor (nen bisschen mehr sogar).
Hatte jetzt sowas in die Richtung angepeilt:
BenQ GL2250HM, 21.5" (9H.L6XLA.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist jetzt nicht der beste monitor, soll aber auch nur für Programme dienen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe diesen hier: Dell S2240L LED, 21.5" Dell S2240L LED, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ab 130€) als zweitmonitor neben meinem Laptop, da es mir wichtig war, keinen allzu extremen Größenunterschied zu haben.

Der Monitor ist neigbar und hat ein IPS-Panel mit satten Farben. Insbesondere der schmale Rand (10mm) macht sich gut, wenn man Fenster von einem Monitor zum nächsten schiebt.


----------

